# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نتايج نيمه متمركز ٩٧

## ffghasemi

قراره كه امروز نتايج رو بزارن ولي هنووووووز خبري نيس 😡😡😡😡
ديووونه كردن ما رو بخدااا

----------


## ffghasemi

كسي از  پرستاري  بانك ملي خبري نداره كه تا چه رتبه و ترازي براي مصاحبه برميداره

----------


## mohammad_tezar

*فک کنم اومده*

----------


## Mt_7777

تستای پزشکیش چطوره ؟ واسه ارتش؟

----------

